# Opinions of value wanted (Vifa/Peerless)



## johanness_gerhard (1 mo ago)

Hey all.

I’ve been out of the car audio game for some time. I’ve had my last system sitting in my closet for some time and now it’s got to go. I have no idea what it’s worth, so any opinions are appreciated. It sounded great, is in mint shape, and everything comes in their original boxes.

Peerless XLS 12 sub (peerless xls 308 swr51 147nx alp)
2 Vifa P17WG-09 04 6.5” mid bass drivers with passive crossovers for matching Vifa tweeters (some of the best I’ve heard).
Clarion ProAudio DRX9575Rz head unit 
MTX Road Thunder RT4240 4ch amp
Phoenix Gold QX2180 2ch amp
Carpeted glued & screwed sealed sub box
Also have:

Street wires Powerstream 4 (MTX StreetWires PSK04BM 4 AWG Power Station Multi Amp Kit)
2 pairs 5m each - Esoteric RCA’s

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

johanness_gerhard said:


> 2 Vifa P17WG-09 04 6.5” mid bass drivers with passive crossovers for matching Vifa tweeters (some of the best I’ve heard).


Don't know if it helps but Scan-Speak still makes a P17 Clone:








ScanSpeak Classic P17WJ02-04 6.5" Woofer 4 ohm


ScanSpeak Classic P17WJ02-04 6.5" Woofer 4 ohm




www.madisoundspeakerstore.com


----------



## johanness_gerhard (1 mo ago)

Interesting thanks.


----------

